

HP is preparing ARM-based servers using chips from vendor Calxeda. - pferde
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2120175/hp-readying-arm-servers

======
nextparadigms
This is huge news. The ARM server market is going to get jump-started by this.
Plus, it gives ARM a lot of credibility in the market now. I assume these
servers will use Cortex A15.

~~~
pferde
Well, someone will have to come up with a 64-bit ARM chip before this really
becomes usable for servers.

~~~
nextparadigms
You don't think 40 bit with 1 TB RAM support is enough? But I wonder, too, why
they didn't use 64 bit directly. Maybe they didn't want it to use too much
power in mobiles, or there wasn't enough time to finish it as 64 bit.

~~~
pferde
You're right, I completely forgot that there are 40-bit ARM chips out there.
Thanks!

